# Lake Louis State Park



## Lucara (Aug 23, 2008)

Alex and i went to the state park today. =D Here are a few pics!


----------



## Lucara (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## Lucara (Aug 23, 2008)

A couple gopher tortoise dens:











4ft snake skin:


----------



## Lucara (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## Lucara (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## lhystrix (Aug 23, 2008)

Great images! The grasshopper is my favorite.
Did you mean Lake Louisa?
I went there two years ago and saw some great stuff, too.


----------



## Lucara (Aug 23, 2008)

Lmao maybe. I couldnt remember what it was called but I suppose i got it close enough =P


----------



## ahas (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow, look at those trees!  Kinda creepy but cool.   
Fred


----------

